# Home Directorys von überall aus zugänglich machen

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab da ma ein Problem. Ich hab nen Server mit ca 8000 Benutzern. Die sollen von überall an ihr Homedirectory kommen. Von allen Systemen aus. (Linux, Windows und Mac). Das ganze soll verschlüsselt ablaufen. Authentifizierung über ldap.

Momentan läuft es per ssh. Das ist aber für viele Windows Nutzer zu umständlich. Am liebsten wärs mir wenn das über den Browser läuft. Upload und Download. Ich dachte an webdav über https, aber das scheint nicht so leicht möglich zu sein die Verzeichnisse der User zu trennen. Ich will nicht für jeden User einen Eintrag anlegen müssen. Kein User soll das Verzeichnis eines andern lesen oder sehen können.

Ich glaube da bleibt nur sftp oder gibts da noch was anderes? Der Server ist ne Gentoo Kiste.

Danke

Sebastian

----------

## papahuhn

samba?

Edit: Achso, verschlüsselt...

----------

## think4urs11

OpenVPN+Samba?

Zum Thema WebDAV - hast du dir das schonmal angesehen?

http://hirevito.com/docs/betterwebdavftp.html

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das soll einfach werden, das müssen auch nicht ITler kapieren.

OpneVPN und Samba, da kann ich auch bei ssh bleiben.

Sebastian

----------

## Keepoer

Hallo,

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Das soll einfach werden, das müssen auch nicht ITler kapieren.

 

Dann nimm doch pptp-VPN. Das lässt sich über Windows-Hausmittel selber einrichten. Dazu eine kleine pdf mit ein paar Bildchen, die das "Durchklickern" erklären - das können auch "normale" Menschen verstehen.   :Wink: 

MfG

Keep

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Also das mit dem WebDAV scheidet schon mal aus, dazu müsste der der Apache in jedem Homeverzeichnis schreiben dürfen. Das geht schon mal nicht.

Das mit dem VPn wollte ich vermieden. Am liebsten wäre mir, mim Browser auf ne bestimmte Adresse zu gehen und dann kann man hoch und runter laden. Aber sowas gibts scheinbar nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Dann nimm doch pptp-VPN. Das lässt sich über Windows-Hausmittel selber einrichten. Dazu eine kleine pdf mit ein paar Bildchen, die das "Durchklickern" erklären - das können auch "normale" Menschen verstehen

 

Du überschätzt unsere Sozialpädagogen.

EDIT:

Ich mach das jetzt per sftp mit FileZilla. Das läuft auf allen System und geht gut ein zu richten.

Sebastian

----------

## think4urs11

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Am liebsten wäre mir, mim Browser auf ne bestimmte Adresse zu gehen und dann kann man hoch und runter laden. Aber sowas gibts scheinbar nicht.

 

Also am ehesten etwas wie Dropbox, nur auf eigenem Server?

Falls jemand hierfür ein brauchbares OSS-Teil kennt würde mich das auch interessieren.

----------

## schachti

Du könntest Dir mal AFS anschauen, AFAIK bietet das auch (allerdings relativ schwache) Verschlüsselung.

----------

## Hollowman

@think4urs11

Genau an sowas hab ich gedacht.

Sebastian

----------

